# Are IT professionals/jobs in demand in Canada?



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey

I am 26 years old from England, UK. I am currently unemployed and studying a full-time home distance learning course in IT Professional Support. I am studying with Computeach and I have already achieved both the CompTia 220-701 and 220-702, which makes me A+ Certified. I am due to move onto the MCDST course and begin my journey to gain qualifications in the IT Support Professional field.

I already have a combined degree in Computing with Business but not very much working experience due to my determination of gaining more qualifications in IT. In total I have roughly like 10 months working for the NHS working as a Patient Admin Support Assistant and nearly 2 years of working for the family business in the food/restaurant industry. I know this isn't long term for me but I see myself in the IT profession in the long term. As I am studying full-time I'd like to find work in the UK first and gain more working experience before moving abroad to sample a different way of life.

I'd like to work and live in Canada especially Toronto sometime in the future. My question is are IT professional jobs in demand in Toronto or Canada in general? I would love the opportunity to work over there if given the chance.

How easy is it to gain employment in the IT field in Canada? I hear the BUNAC route is an option. Can someone enlighten me on this please.

Thank you!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

back2basic said:


> Hey
> 
> I am 26 years old from England, UK. I am currently unemployed and studying a full-time home distance learning course in IT Professional Support. I am studying with Computeach and I have already achieved both the CompTia 220-701 and 220-702, which makes me A+ Certified. I am due to move onto the MCDST course and begin my journey to gain qualifications in the IT Support Professional field.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I can't help you much on which path you could take in regards to temp/permanent residency in Canada.

However, I am also in IT and this is my 5 cents -

- Try to get as much hands on experience as possible on whatever IT field you choose.
- If you can get some qualifications (such as Db2/Oracle/SAP/Websphere/etc) on top of operating systems such as Microsoft and/or Linux/Unix it's really great for you and it will certainly enrich your resume.
- Keep an eye at websites such as workopolis dot com or monster dot ca so you can see what's on demand. If you want to take a look at gov't jobs go to gojobs dot gov dot on dot ca.
- Having worked on projects in the UK, US, etc I feel there is less competition for IT jobs here.
- I would also try to cover some areas on project management such as CAPM or PMP (depending on your experience). Alternatively you could look at studying ITIL v3 fundamentals.

You can certainly gain a decent position working in IT here. Publish your resume online and just keep up the good work and keep seeking qualifications.

This is a recent article regarding technology jobs for immigrants in Canada - 

Technology companies look to immigrants to fill void in skilled workers

Best of luck!

Cheers


----------



## rahan_ry (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am DBA certified (MSSQL, Oracle both) with experience in sybase and mysql.

Could you suggest how to get a job in canada.

am indian origin currently working in bahrian


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

rahan_ry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am DBA certified (MSSQL, Oracle both) with experience in sybase and mysql.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In my opinion your best bet is pre-arranged employment. Go ahead and publish your CV online to the websites I mentioned on my previous post to this thread.

You could alternatively look for the SWAP program in India. Take a look at www dot swap dot ca. You would be granted a 1-yr work permit and could legally look for a job here. Once you get that job, your application for permanent residency with previous Canandian experience would be easier.

Good luck


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I've got an OCP certification on 10g and have extenisvely been working as DBA on Oracle(Windows/Solaris). Also got the MBA degree with an optional certifciation of ITIL v3 fundamentals and IELTS.

So, can you guide me where and how to apply for a pre-arranged employement thru an employer sponsorship?

Best Wishes!

Kind Regards
navendum





scharlack said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can't help you much on which path you could take in regards to temp/permanent residency in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I've got an OCP certification on 10g and have extenisvely been working as DBA on Oracle(Windows/Solaris).
> 
> ...


Hi,

You don't actually apply for an employer sponsorship. You apply for a job and the employer decides whether they will sponsor you to come over here.

As I mentioned before, your best bet is the internet websites (workopolis, indeed, monster). Keep an eye on the job openings and send your resume to vacancies that match your skills. It's a lot of trial and error... but all you need is one lucky break

Cheers


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,


Did you get any solutions? 

I am also in the same confusion.

Kindly share, if you get any solution for getting an employment in Canada...

Best Wishes!
navendum






rahan_ry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am DBA certified (MSSQL, Oracle both) with experience in sybase and mysql.
> 
> ...


----------

